# New pick-ups, who needs them.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New pick-ups that I wanted to complete before my eye surgery... A nice 302AC, everything works as it should, many new parts as needed, including wire harness, brushes, brush springs, etc.....A 1946 300, new wiring, correct coupler, new parts where needed, the only bad part is a repo boiler face...A nice 282, smokes, lights, new wiring, new parts as needed..Each engine is a true hot-rod, none of them will hold a curve,lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to ad, each is for sale, if wanted.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You might sell them if you put a price you want. If I am going to bid I will go to ebay. Save everyone time and
just put a price on them. You know what you will take, we don't.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> You might sell them if you put a price you want. If I am going to bid I will go to ebay. Save everyone time and
> just put a price on them. You know what you will take, we don't.


I don't sell on ebay anymore, too many fees. I always start here on the forum when I want to sell something flyer related. I usually let the buyer offer me a honest price and then I sell.. I'm not out to screw anyone, I just like to repair them and putz around with them..I have them for sale on Marketplace for $175 or best offer for all 3.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If interested, I now have 6 engines for sale. All run as new, new parts where needed.... 282, $70 BO..302 plastic version, front steps are there..$45...3 300's, all run perfectly, $35 a piece...1 302AC, $40...Everyone runs perfectly, lights,choo choo, and smoke where applicable.














,


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Those are good prices to bad i have 2 of each good luck.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Those are good prices to bad i have 2 of each good luck.
> Al


They will be a hard sell as all of them are pretty common, but I think I priced them fairly.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

With all the work you did its like buying new. If i didnt have any i would buy all of them.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have plenty of those also flyernut. Good luck. I am sure you got them running great.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh yes, they all run as new.. I knew they would be hard to sell as they're all a basic entry-level loco, except for the 282.


----------

